# New Barn Farm, Portslade



## CharlotteRS (7 April 2015)

Hi

I'm getting a horse on loan after sharing for fives years while I have children. I'm thinking of going to New Barn Farm as it has all year turnout and good facilities but is very big, which puts me off. I'm also a bit nervous about the size of the herds.

Does anyone keep a horse there? What is it like? Are the people friendly and is your horse happy?

Thanks!
Charlotte


----------



## roanrebel (18 April 2015)

CharlotteRS said:



			Hi

I'm getting a horse on loan after sharing for fives years while I have children. I'm thinking of going to New Barn Farm as it has all year turnout and good facilities but is very big, which puts me off. I'm also a bit nervous about the size of the herds.

Does anyone keep a horse there? What is it like? Are the people friendly and is your horse happy?

Thanks!
Charlotte
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I kept horses there about 15 years ago. It was a big yard even then, well they have several different yards within the same farm. They had the mixed field, mares field and geldings field and there were a few private paddocks which I think you had to pay extra for.
Parking was sometimes interesting at peak times but the plus side was there was normally a regular vet clinic so you could share call out fees etc. What I will say is that it was burgled whilst I wad there and we all had our tack stolen. I've no idea what the security is like now, although the owners do live on site. They had a sandschool although it wasn't particularly great and you had to fight to get in there at peak times. Hacking is brilliant although you need to be good at gates!
They do hold shows there so if you are interested  in that it's a bonus. If you want somewhere quiet I'd avoid it! Like any large yard there was a certain element of bitchiness but I just tend to ignore it.


----------



## CharlotteRS (22 April 2015)

thanks for your advice. I've decided against going there - I prefer quieter yards. Although it's proving v hard finding diy or grass livery with such good hacking. Do you know anywhere?


----------



## roanrebel (24 April 2015)

There's  Happy Valley at Shoreham. It's  not quiet as such but a lot quieter than New Barn! I think there was also a livery at Eringham Farm near Mill Hill?


----------



## Nbflivery (9 October 2015)

Hi
This is quite a late reply, but I have read the comments on here and just wanted to update you.
New Barn Farm is quite a big yard, but as the previous person mentioned there are 5 separate yards, so it isn't as big as it seems.
Since the burglary 15 years ago an alarm was installed on all the tack rooms and the gate is locked at 9pm to stop vehicle access.
There is now a floodlit sand and rubber school, a separate lunging paddock and a sand/rubber jumping arena, so hardly have to queue at all.
All yards can be bitchy, particularly with large groups of women, but it is now very friendly, with plenty of people available to offer advise if necessary.


----------



## khalino (14 October 2015)

Heya, I keep my boy there, Chase. And he was a project horse but with all the friendly people and help, he's come on beautifully. Yes it's large, but it's quiet as well, with good facilities.


----------

